# Red tone on face in tshirt print



## ampaste (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello,
I faced this one of the serious issue and customer complaints, Whenever i printing tshirt in Heat press machine or in 3D sublimation machine, Excess red tone on face. Face become very reddish. I used Photoshop Cs3 and printer is Epson L130.

Please help me, how can i remove redness in face and exact print quality of Photo.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

do you have the icc profiles for your ink installed in the right place?


----------



## ampaste (Feb 23, 2019)

No. Can you tell me please how to do it ICC profile for ink?


----------



## ampaste (Feb 23, 2019)

No. Can you tell me please how to do it ICC profile for ink?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

your ink supplier supplies the icc's for their ink,
usually hard and soft substrates

ask your supplier for them them,
and then simply double-click to install on windows machines, apple machines???


----------



## ampaste (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok. I can ask my ink supplier for icc profile. And let you know. Thank you.


----------

